# How to practice (safe) bareback riding?



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I've recently been riding bareback, and I want to get better at it. I sometimes slip a little, so how can I get a better grip on the horse? What some practicing exercises I can do to become a better bareback rider? Thanks! I need the help lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I use a bareback pad. It's suede so that sort-of helps me "stick", and it has a grab handle over the withers... I would never use one with stirrups though, it's too easy to put uneven pressure and have it slide, not to mention that it puts way to much pressure directly on the horse's spine.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Agreed. Horse hair can be extremely slippery if you are wearing pants of a particular material, or if the horse is well groomed, or if their hair is short and shiny like it gets in the summer time. Some horses are just slipperier than others LOL. Sometimes, even a good rider will have trouble maintaining a good balanced seat because there is no grip for their legs/seat on the horse's coat. 

I like using bareback pads whenever I ride bareback because they do give me that extra little bit of 'stick-um', plus, they are more comfortable for both the horse and me (I don't feel quite so bad about them having to endure my bony butt), and they keep me from having a brown butt when I get off:lol:.


----------



## JinglesPony (Aug 27, 2010)

*practice!!*

bareback riding is just like every other type of horse riding - it takes practice!! Just have fun with it and don't rush yourself, if you're only comfortable walking for now, don't go galloping around. If you feel like you're slipping, there's nothing wrong with grabbing a little of your horses mane until you regain your balance. You'll be a pro bareback rider in no time with some effort


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

AQHA13 said:


> I use a bareback pad. It's suede so that sort-of helps me "stick", and it has a grab handle over the withers... I would never use one with stirrups though, it's too easy to put uneven pressure and have it slide, not to mention that it puts way to much pressure directly on the horse's spine.


Where is a good place to buy one? I think I'm gonna invest in one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I got mine forever ago... I'll go look around and see of I can find one...


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

JinglesPony said:


> bareback riding is just like every other type of horse riding - it takes practice!! Just have fun with it and don't rush yourself, if you're only comfortable walking for now, don't go galloping around. If you feel like you're slipping, there's nothing wrong with grabbing a little of your horses mane until you regain your balance. You'll be a pro bareback rider in no time with some effort


Lol thanks! I'm gonna baby steps(;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Mustang Microsuede Bareback Pad - Horse.com

That's the cheapest one I've seen in a while and Mustang makes good pads. 

Reinsman Microsuede TackyToo Bareback Pad - Statelinetack.com
That one has Tacky Too and is microsuede on top, so I doubt after you've got it on and you've mounted, that pad isn't going anywhere. I have the same pad as a full saddle pad and it almost sticks to my mare. However, some horses don't like Tacky Too, just as a warning.


----------



## Palomino Brigade (Mar 20, 2011)

I usually just grip his shoulders with my knees if I'm slipping or I'll make him stop so I can pull myself back into position, unless there's a hill around. Then I'll just grab his mane and ride up and down the hill until I'm back where I need to be. LOL. (Just me havin' fun. )


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

JinglesPony said:


> bareback riding is just like every other type of horse riding - it takes practice!! Just have fun with it and don't rush yourself, if you're only comfortable walking for now, don't go galloping around. If you feel like you're slipping, there's nothing wrong with grabbing a little of your horses mane until you regain your balance. You'll be a pro bareback rider in no time with some effort


 
Exactly  I grew up riding bareback and I think the best riding advice I've gotten yet came very early and has always stuck with me, both because it works and because it's kinda silly. Have you ever seen a child's weeble toy? The little egg looking guys that you can knock around but they don't fall over? Why is that? They have a ball inside that just moves with the flow and keeps them centered. Think of yourself having a ball like a weeble, belly button to pelvic bones. Practice "rolling your ball" at each gait, taking your time until you really get the feel for your horse's movement and can float along with. Before you know it you will be the rider people say "sticks like a tick"


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't laugh, but my favourite way to ride bareback is in just above the knee shorts and sneakers. Discovered that on an impromptu trip to the barn, wasn't planning to ride, but figured what the heck, just a quick boot around the field.
Bare legs grip very well! Of course, you then have to go straight home for a shower and some laundry, lol.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I really like the "best friends" bareback pad I have. Suede type seat, very grippy material on bottom, super comfortable


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

The key to riding barback is to find your center/balence and to try to keep it! Practice makes perfect !! you want to circle your legs around your horses belly like a blanket and NOT gripe on! Your top body should feel like a feather and you want all your weight in your heels and bum! have fun and good luck


----------

